# herping trip this cristmas



## geckos_are_great (Sep 6, 2009)

hi evryone you have probaly seen my thread on were do cunninham skinks live and this is the reason. the summer me and my dad are going up to the little desert and grampians and i wanted to know if cunninghams lived up around there also who here has beed to the little desert what can i see herp wise up there any re;y good herping spots around up there also pics of reptiles you have found up there would be awsome. were going up there for about 1 week we do somthing like this every year but we normally go to the murray.


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

the grampians you will find many rock dwellers , little dessert i suggest going in spring not summer not a good place to eb in scrochign hot weather


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah we are only goin to stay at little desert for 1 or 2 days. so what speices would i be able to find at the grampians


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice choice; I used to live in the Northern Grampians (near Mt Stapleton/ Mt Zero) .

Commonly encountered snakes include many of the large elapids: Common Browns (some nice colour varieties- from corn yellow to dark, chocolate brown), Red-bellied Blacks and Eastern Tigers (mostly in wetter areas, further south around Wartook). Look out for Shinglebacks (blacks with yellow banding and blacks with chocolate brown to tan banding). They should be in numbers soon, often seen in pairs at this time of year chasing eachother around. Eastern Bluetongues, Black Rock Skinks (never seen Cunninghams) and plenty of Lacies (on warmer days). You may even be lucky enough to spot a Sand Monitor (only marginal in far northern Gramps).

Have fun, wish I was there!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 6, 2009)

ok im going to the strathbogie rangers this weekend and i was wondering wats out there ive heard from a couple of people that theres cunninghams there is this true


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

ill consult the aussie lizards book brb


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

cross referancing google maps and the distribution map in the book there should be some there
try some basalt rocky outcrops you should find them sunning themselves if the weather is decent


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 6, 2009)

your very helpful kupper thanks hav you ever found a cunningham skink bump does anyone else have any imput


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

i foudn some in bulla and sunbury one old rock wall fences , have not really looked elsewhere


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 6, 2009)

ok people whats are the best herping spots in vic and wat can i see there im going to do a 2 week long herping trip yay need some info on good spots though


----------



## jordo (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think there are cunninghams in the gramps but may be wrong. 
The mallee is the best herping in vic, long drive though.
And take a teaspoon of cement kupper, best time to go is when it's hot hot hot!


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

you know exactly why i wont go there during hot as weather again ......... on that note when are we going for the herp trip?


----------



## jordo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dunno, going herping up around Sydney and SW Qld this week until early october, and I have to house sit all november. Could maybe do it in Oct (wont be hot enough though lol), I'll talk to the others and see what they reckon coz we really should organise it soon.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 8, 2009)

kool were would we go?


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

how old are you mate?


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 8, 2009)

If you are only trying to find Cunninghams then come down to Sydney, they are everywhere.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## eipper (Sep 9, 2009)

cunningham's are not in Grampians


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 9, 2009)

grampians would have black rock skinks a presume, I was there in winter, all i saw was a shingleback dead, a marbled gecko a few skinks and frogs etc,


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 9, 2009)

hmm owell block rock skinks are good and i have never seen a shingle in the wild


----------

